# Cool pet bug for my dart frog tank?



## 8by8 (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm looking to possibly add a invert friend in my dart frog tanks. I'm really interested in differant roaches. But I need to know
a: Will it thrive at 78 degrees and 90%+ humidity (dart frog habitat)
b: won't bother or be bothered by my frogs ( except tasty roach babies, yum)
c:Not an isopod or springtail (have those).

I'm up to all good suggestions, roach or other.


----------



## Travis K (Apr 4, 2011)

Will the roach frass end up spoiling the tank?


----------



## tjmi2000 (Apr 4, 2011)

There are several S. American species that could probably cohabitat safely with dart frogs but it seems likely that most would burrow into the substrate and not really be seen.  Archimandrita tesselata is a large and attractive species with a calm dispostion (for a roach anyway).  I have hundreds if you are interested.


Glow spots would fit the bill nicely as well but they are expensive and not readily available.


----------



## echostatic (Apr 4, 2011)

I wonder how a mature tailless whip scorpion would do...


----------



## Moltar (Apr 4, 2011)

echostatic said:


> I wonder how a mature tailless whip scorpion would do...


Sounds like trouble to me. If the frogs are on the smaller side it might try to eat them. Seems better to stay away from anything predatory in my humble view.

Edit: What about millipedes?


----------



## Introvertebrate (Apr 4, 2011)

I understand that vampire crabs are kept under very similar conditions as dart frogs.  They even eat the same foods.  I couldn't tell you if they've ever been kept together however.


----------



## The Collector (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd go with something like Hemiblabera tenebricosa.
Here's a good link (PS they're really normally shy):
http://www.roachforum.com/index.php?showtopic=2663
EDIT:
I don't know if it's allowed to post links to other forums, forgive me if I'm wrong or remove it.


----------



## ZephAmp (Apr 7, 2011)

Personally, the only species of roach I'd keep with dart frogs are _Panchlora sp._ Most others are too big or too "aggressive" and might one day decide to snack on your frogs.


----------



## Pssh (Apr 7, 2011)

How about some beetles? Or maybe stick insects?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 10, 2011)

i thought poison dart frogs made everything they touched poisoned, then when something touches it...death....


----------



## Harlock (Apr 10, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> i thought poison dart frogs made everything they touched poisoned, then when something touches it...death....


They are only poisonous in the wild due to ants? that they eat. In captivity, none of them are toxic.  (I think the ants are toxic due to a plant they eat.  Oh nature.)

I would advise against millipedes strongly. No way of telling how their defense secretions might affect a frog.  Roaches seem like they would work.


----------



## kingfarvito (Apr 10, 2011)

what species are the frogs in question...are we looking at something large like leucs or something smaller like thumbnails?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 11, 2011)

really thats crazy i didnt know that...i have always like their colors, but never wanted one cause i thought everything they touched was poisoned....so basically in captivity they are as harmless as a erd eyed green tree frog? even if you lick them? not that i would




Harlock said:


> They are only poisonous in the wild due to ants? that they eat. In captivity, none of them are toxic.  (I think the ants are toxic due to a plant they eat.  Oh nature.)
> 
> I would advise against millipedes strongly. No way of telling how their defense secretions might affect a frog.  Roaches seem like they would work.


----------



## CFleming (Apr 11, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> really thats crazy i didnt know that...i have always like their colors, but never wanted one cause i thought everything they touched was poisoned....so basically in captivity they are as harmless as a erd eyed green tree frog? even if you lick them? not that i would


Yep they are harmless in captivity. Pretty cool how the toxin of one of the most toxic animals in the world is create for the food it eats. Correct me if I am wrong but I believe it is a combination of several specific prey items that give them their toxin. Very cool stuff.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah thats cool....i wonder if the things they eat are toxic, but they can handle it, or if after they eat them some toxin is made..




CFleming said:


> Yep they are harmless in captivity. Pretty cool how the toxin of one of the most toxic animals in the world is create for the food it eats. Correct me if I am wrong but I believe it is a combination of several specific prey items that give them their toxin. Very cool stuff.


----------



## Harlock (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, in my post I said it like how I did because I'm not sure at all if it from ants or not, just that it comes from their prey. Wikipedia says it is from ants, mites, and centipedes.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 12, 2011)

thats really wierd....now i might end up owning some....but i think the red eyed green tree frogs turn me on more




Harlock said:


> Yeah, in my post I said it like how I did because I'm not sure at all if it from ants or not, just that it comes from their prey. Wikipedia says it is from ants, mites, and centipedes.


----------

